# ThaiGrocer's Last Post



## leetdude_007 (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Apr 24, 2008)

Seeya when we seeya, thaigrocer. Your posts are one of most intelligent yet fun around here (especially nowadays).
You input will be missed and I hope you suddenly decide you'd rather stop at 1337.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 24, 2008)

It's always sad to see people go onto more responsible things like life and work but, it's been nice to have you around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you have luck with the molecular biology.

Take care.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Laters TG, wish you success in whatever you're leaving to pursue.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 24, 2008)

I stopped at 999 for a while because I wanted to make my 1,000th post a good one, It is actually a topic but has no replies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: actually it has 2 as of now


----------

